# Error 740 code - requires elevation



## bcarthew (Aug 1, 2009)

What on earth does this error code mean? Well, I know what it means but has anyone got a non-technical fix? How do I elevate myself?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi you may need to right click and choose run as administrator


----------



## bcarthew (Aug 1, 2009)

Tnaks for that, but WHEN do I right click! I know I need to be an administrator, I am logged in as one but it ain't working...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

When you go to launch the file that causes this error you right click on that file and select "Run as administrator"

What file/program causes this error?


----------



## bcarthew (Aug 1, 2009)

Useful - actually it is irrelevant now. I learned to turn the UAC off! Not that it stays off - its reconnects itself willy nilly. But stays off long enuff for me to do what I need.


----------

